# 4 month old male pup



## ZalDante (Sep 11, 2005)

I have one of my "B" litter pups staying with me for a few days. So I took the opportunity to get some updated photos of him while he is here. He was "my pick" male. Here is Brando haus Vonzal. What do you guys think of him?




























my daughter helped to get a couple stack shots...although Brando is not use to it..he was a very good sport


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't have a proper 'critique' of him, but I just wanted to say what an adorable little guy he is!!! He's very handsome


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

He is beautiful! Love the shape of his head.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love his head and expression..... nice saddle coming up too.


----------



## ZalDante (Sep 11, 2005)

Thankyou for the kind words


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

He is very masculine and mature looking considering his age. A very well put together Pup.








The only improvement would be for better pigment, I would guess he will look more like his Dam.

Please post again when he is a year old, and stack on level ground, would be interesting to see.
NO Tattoo, on such a fine Progeny?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No time right now, but wanted to say that I LOVE his expression!!


----------



## ZalDante (Sep 11, 2005)

> Quote:NO Tattoo, on such a fine Progeny?


Brian he DOES have a tattoo ;-) look to the left. Remember these photos are taken in direct sunlight, which maybe why you did not see it well. As well the sun is making him look lighter than he actually is. His saddle is rich in black. NOT like Mom, she has stippling through hers. Though it is tough to measure up to Dad's distinct pigment....I have no doubt Brando's red will become richer as he ages.
Also he was on flat ground.......sorry for the long grass.......

Thanks Brian

Thankyou Lisa.......right now he is a cutie.










For those who never seen Daddy........here he is today with my daughter  Dante is her buddy.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

gorgeous pup! and wow! look at that head on Dad, very handsome








Congrats!


----------



## ZalDante (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks Steph


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

He is a gorgeous pup! But Dante...







wow - he's one of the most gorgeous I've ever seen! Your daughter is a beauty too - what a great picture of the two of them.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Kim

I still think he will look like his Dam when older, will be interesting to see.
If you go back & look at pictures of Dante at that age or Drake or Deejay all were very much the same.
They all did not have that much tan (red or brown) showing till the age of around 10-11 months old.
And they still changed up till 2 years old, I don't think this pup will have a mask at 2 or a full saddle.
Now Color does not make a dog, but it does not hurt any, as in the case of his sire does it!!!


----------



## ZalDante (Sep 11, 2005)

Well you are certainly entitled to "your" opinion Brian..time will tell all. I will be happy to post pictures as he developes 
And YES there is more to a dog than color..so there ya go... we can agree on something.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

** post removed by Admin for personal attack**


----------



## ZalDante (Sep 11, 2005)

Brian this thread has nothing to do with MY board. I AM a member and frequent many boards. So why do you care where I post pictures of my dogs. What is your issue? OH LOOK! Today is the anniversary of when I signed up here too....3 years ago!!!! I even beat you to it. ~~

But again.... thankyou for your input on this pup. When you one day breed a pup of your own and place it up for a critique, I will be happy to give you my honest opinions as well.
Kim


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He is a gorgeous pup - and OMG his sire is just gorgeous! Looking forward to seeing how he turns out.


----------



## ZalDante (Sep 11, 2005)

Lisa,

Thankyou for noticing.....I do not post on this board to start issues. I hope you know that. I simply just wanted others opinions on this puppy. 

Thanks to those who have responded
Kim


----------



## ZalDante (Sep 11, 2005)

Thankyou Jen ....we certainly will look forward to his developement too.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Handsome pup! Love his sire!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what's wrong with the pup's pigment???


> Originally Posted By: Deejays_OwnerHe is very masculine and mature looking considering his age. A very well put together Pup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm far from a pro but i love the way your puppy looks. i called my GF over to look at him and she thinks he's hot. since DeeJays_Owner exposed the horrible pigment of your pup can i buy him for cheap. besides who wants a puppy that's probably going to be a rich black and deep red in color?


----------



## qhluvr95 (Jun 4, 2007)

Gorgeous pics of gorgeous dogs! Their expressions are outstanding!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I like his looks at this stage.

I am a big fan of nice feet, and the shots where I can see his feet it looks like he has nice feet.

He is well put together, nice eye color, I am also a fan of long tails.

If the only negative comment was the pigment could be darker that is a compliment. There are so many flaws in the breed if I bred a pup and someone knocked the pigment and nothing else I would be proud.

That sire is a hunka.

Val


----------

